# Angelfish with Internal Bruise?



## Asyr (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi guys. Been a while since I posted... hate that its for this reason (will update good stuff later when I am not exhausted).

When I got home from work today I noticed my littlest Angelfish, Helios, has what basically looks like a bruise on/in his abdomen.
I've attached some pictures. 2 of the injury, 1 from 2 days ago, and 1 of the whole tank for reference. Don't mind the floating log... it is taking forever to sink. 
Sorry about the bad quality... the only camera I have is my phone. 

Here is the diagnostics list:
1. Size of tank? 55 gallons

2. Water parameters
a. Ammonia? 0
b. Nitrite? 0
c. Nitrate? less than 5
d. pH, KH and GH? pH is 7.6
e. Test kit? API Master

3. Temperature? 80°

4. FW (fresh water) or BW (brackish)? FW

5. How long the aquarium has been set up? 6 months

6. What fish do you have? How many are in your tank? How big are they? How long have you had them? 
4 Angelfish (2 are about 2.5 inches (body) and 2 are about 1.5 inches), 1 Black Ghost Knife (about 7 inches), 7 Otos, and 1 Bulldog Pleco
The otos and pleco I've had for about a month, 3 of the angels (including the injured one) for about the same, and the other angel for about 2 weeks. 

7. Were the fish placed under quarantine period (minus the first batch from the point wherein the tank is ready to accommodate the inhabitants)?
No, the Otos and Pleco were from Petsmart and had been there for a while with no problems. 
The Angels and Ghost Knife came from a good friend (the one who has pretty much supplied my addiction) who had had them for 6+ months with no health problems.

8. a. Any live plants? Fake plants? Live plants: Amazon sword, cabomba, wisteria, ludwiga
b. Sand, gravel, barebottom? black sand 
c. Rocks, woods, fancy decors? Any hollow decors? driftwood

9. a. Filtration? Marineland Emperor 400
b. Heater? Eheim Jager 200w

10. a. Lighting schedule? What lights are used? roughly 10 hours a day. Marineland Daylight bulbs 6500k
b. Any sunlight exposure? How long? no

11. a. Water change schedule? biweekly
b. Volume of water changed? 30-40%
c. Well water, tap water, RO water? tap water
d. Water conditioner used? Prime
e. Frequency of gravel/sand (if any) vacuumed? biweekly

12. Foods? flakes in the morning and either bloodworms or brine shrimp in the evening
How often are they fed? twice daily

13. a. Any abnormal signs/symptoms? No, he is eating and swimming normally
b. Appearance of poop? normal
c. Appearance of gills? normal

14. a. Have you treated your fish ahead of diagnosis? no
b. What meds were used?

15. Insert photos of fish in question and full tank shot if necessary.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Nothing jump's out at me bout your tank other than I would perform once a week 50 % water change rather than By-weekly.(maybe lower temp to 76/78 degrees F)
Could indeed be just a bruise from bumping into wood ,damage caused by attempt's to net the fish?
Could also be possible burn from heater and I might lower this to horizontal posistion along back glass closer to substrate, maybe four inches above substrate so Ghost Knife doesn't wedge itself behind it.
Would get quality floating pellet food's for angelfish along with the flake you are offering.
The bloodworm's and brine shrimp have relatively small nutritional value and might just offer them as treat once a week.
Small size Hikari cichlid pellet's, Aqueon pellet's,Spirulina pellet or flake,earthworm flake,Ocean nutrition flake.
Would be in no hurry to try medicating at this point unless condition get's worse.


----------



## Asyr (Aug 9, 2012)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Asyr (Aug 9, 2012)

*sigh* I tried replying twice from my phone but it did not work right....

It seems to have mostly resolved on its own. You can barely see it now, and only when he is close to the brightest part of the lights. 

As far as the food... I went to PetSmart today after work, and all the pellets they have seem too large for my two smallest angels. Is there a good quality flake food that would provide the same benefits. The one I currently have are Tetra BettaMin Tropical Crisps, the guy at the pet store said they are fine for fish other than bettas, and since I had those on hand I was just trying to use them up.


----------

